# Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?



## Nightstalker51HD (22. November 2015)

*Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor meine Lüfter mit der Software "Speedfan" zu regeln. Nun habe ich die Software installiert aber keine Ahnung wie diese genau funktioniert bzw. welche Vorrausssetzungen ich benötige. Ich bitte um eine ausfürliche Anleitung dazu. Meine Version ist die v. 4.51 von Speedfan.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Ohne dein restliches System kann man dir nicht helfen. Da manche Mainboards speedfan nicht unterstützen.


----------



## cozma (22. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Einfach Google bemühen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...8748-how-speedfan-wie-nutze-ich-speedfan.html


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (22. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Mein Mainboard ist ein Asus Pegatron ipm 73-ba. GPU GTX750ti, CPU Intel Core 2 Quad q6600. 4GB DDR2 Ram 800Mhz.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Let me google that for you


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (22. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Bei meiner Version gibt es kein "Software controlled" Menü. :o Was soll ich stattdessen auswählen?

Hab: - manual PWM
- Thermal cruise
- Fan Speed cruise
- Smart Fan III


----------



## Xaphyr (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Ich würde dir von Speedfan abraten, alleine schon weil es nicht so konfigurierbar ist, dass es mit Windows bootet.
Gibt es in deinem Bios keine Möglichkeit der Lüfterkonfiguration?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich würde dir von Speedfan abraten, alleine schon weil es nicht so konfigurierbar ist, dass es mit Windows bootet.
> Gibt es in deinem Bios keine Möglichkeit der Lüfterkonfiguration?



Einfach die Verknüpfung in den Autostart-Ordner schieben.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Einfach die Verknüpfung in den Autostart-Ordner schieben.



Hab ich als erstes versucht, funktioniert nur nicht.
Und eine Bioskonfig ist in jedem Fall einer Konfig über Softwaretool vorzuziehen. Finde ich. ^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Komisch, hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Komisch, hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.



Wird im Autostart angezeigt, im Taskmanager auch, aber es ist nirgends eine aktive Benutzeroberfläche zu finden.
Wenn ich ihn dann manuell starte, bleibt es bei einem aktiven Task und das Tool öffnet sich auf dem Desktop.
Hab ich auf 4 PCs mit vier verschiedenen Windows versucht. *schulternzuck*


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück. Hat sowohl mit 7, 8, 8.1 und 10 geklappt. Inzwischen benutze ich aber auch wieder die Steuerung des BIOS, weil mein MB noch nicht unterstützt wird. Eigentlich ist es mir per Software lieber, dann kann man gleich überprüfen, ob alles den gewünschten Effekt hat, aber da ich keine Spannungen mehr Auslesen kann, wenn die AI-Suite installiert ist, muss es so sein.


----------



## cozma (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Nicht in den Autostart, ist suboptimal.
Besser als Aufgabe planen.


----------



## Flexsist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*



Nightstalker51HD schrieb:


> Bei meiner Version gibt es kein "Software controlled" Menü. :o Was soll ich stattdessen auswählen?
> 
> Hab: - manual PWM
> - Thermal cruise
> ...



Ich glaube* Fan Speed cruise *müsste es sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand Rückmeldung geben könnte, dann würde ich das mit ins How To einbringen.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wird im Autostart angezeigt, im Taskmanager auch,  aber es ist nirgends eine aktive Benutzeroberfläche zu finden.
> Wenn ich ihn dann manuell starte, bleibt es bei einem aktiven Task und das Tool öffnet sich auf dem Desktop.
> Hab ich auf 4 PCs mit vier verschiedenen Windows versucht. *schulternzuck*



Möglicherweise minimiert gestartet? Wirf mal einen Blick in die Tray Bar.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück. Hat  sowohl mit 7, 8, 8.1 und 10 geklappt. Inzwischen benutze ich aber auch  wieder die Steuerung des BIOS, weil mein MB noch nicht unterstützt wird.  Eigentlich ist es mir per Software lieber, dann kann man gleich  überprüfen, ob alles den gewünschten Effekt hat, aber da ich keine  Spannungen mehr Auslesen kann, wenn die AI-Suite installiert ist, muss  es so sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen Rate ich im How To dringend davon ab, MB Software zu nutzen / installieren wenn man Speedfan nutzen möchte. Ich halte übrigens nicht viel von dieser MB Software, damals war ich auch ganz heiß auf sowas,
alles auslesen können etc. Aber das können andere Programme auch und sind dabei noch Ressourcen schonender als so manche hunderte MB große Mainboardsoftware.
Zudem war es auch irgendwie immer instabil, wenn man dort änderungen im Bios umgestellt hat.
Zur BIOS Lüftersteuerung: Diese können unter umständen manchmal sehr träge sein, weshalb ich persönlich immer die SpeedFan Lösung bevorzugen werde.



cozma schrieb:


> Nicht in den Autostart, ist suboptimal.
> Besser als Aufgabe planen.



Warum sollte das suboptimal sein?

MfG


----------



## cozma (28. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Warum sollte das suboptimal sein?
> 
> MfG



Weil gerade bei Speedfan und diversen Systemen es zu der Situation kommen kann
das Speedfan trotz Autostart zu spät oder gar nicht startet.

windows 8 speedfan wie in autostart? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Flexsist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Lüfter mit Speedfan regeln, aber wie?*

Also bei mir passierte sowas nie. Was mal passieren kann, dass SpeedFan zu früh gestartet wird und die erforderlichen Treiber noch nicht geladen (gestartet) sind. Aber dann gibts eine Error Meldung. Einfach schließen und Speedfan nochmal starten und gut.


----------

